# Tilted left



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I am sitting at a sale right now and a lot of these Holsteins have a tilted head. At first I thought maybe it was a one off due to a tough birth or stiff neck from transport. 5 so far have come across the scale. They sure don't bring much. Any clue on what causes it? They have all tilted left and the ear and eye are also slack. Almost like a stroke.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Possible selenium deficiency?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.sites.ext.vt.edu/newsletter-archive/dairy/2006-02/mycoplasma.html

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Mike,
Today is the first time I've seen that. I grew up on and deal mostly with smaller closed herds. Sounds like a real bear to treat. Perhaps I'll give that auction barn a rest for a while. I walked back to the calf pens and there were a lot of near death scouring animals


----------

